# Is $6.98 a deficit?



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 26, 2009)

I spotted this headline from the CBC:

Alberta deficit at $6.9B

except I read it as $6.98, not $6.9 Billion... Ontario would kill for a deficit of $6.98...


----------



## NicNak (Aug 26, 2009)

In the font on the forum I thought that too :teehee:

But the headline...well maybe you need stronger glasses prescription?  :hide:


----------



## Daniel (Aug 26, 2009)

That's what the zoom feature is for


----------



## Banned (Aug 27, 2009)

It's a typo.  The Alberta deficit really is only $6.98.  I told the gov't I'd pay it off for them with my next paycheque.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 27, 2009)

:lol:


----------

